# Another Lcd Tv Configuration



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

BlueWedge and I must have been thinking about this mod about the same time. I have had mine installed since July and do not take it off the mount when traveling.

I purchased the mount ($79) and Magnavox TV ($139) at WalMart. The TV has a 20 inch screen and also is set up to run on 12 VDC. It can also be used as an XGA monitor for my laptop. It's hooked up to a Emerson VCR/DVR ($139 at WalMart also) handling both RW- and RW+ DVD recording. That way I can but the mini-DVDs from my Camcorder into it.

Here's the photos:


















This shows the position of the mounting bracket.









The inside of the cabinet. Be careful not to get too close to the cabinet frame or you'll have trouble with the fasteners.









This shows it with the slide closed.









This shows the clearance with the slide closed.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Nice job TrippHammer. Looks great. I've been thinking of doing something like this, but didn't know if leaving things mounted during travel was a great idea.

Let us know how this holds up.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

NICE! That's about the size TV I'd like to get. I'm taking notes here for Spring thaw! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job TrippHammer








still on my list to do maybe I'll have to make a run to Walmart soon

Don


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Thats the same LCD I got from Wal*Mart early this spring. Just different mounting bracket I think. but I tow with it bunged to the top slide rail, no problems at all.










In the towing position



















Like ours alot but the sound isn't so great so I use a set of computer speakers behind the tv and it sounds much better and the volume control on the remote still works.

Bill.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> NICE! That's about the size TV I'd like to get. I'm taking notes here for Spring thaw! Thanks for the pics!


Excuse me I am from Texas. What is a Spring Thaw?









I have almost the same TV setup but I do not leave it mounted during travel. Not a big hassel to undo.

KB


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

You guys are killing me with these nice big LCDs in your rig. Makes me (and my little 9" screen) feel somewhat inadequate.









Nice job with the install, looks great.

Chet.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

What is the model number of the TV. I can't seem to find any 20" LCD TV's for less than $350.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> Thats the same LCD I got from Wal*Mart early this spring. Just different mounting bracket I think. but I tow with it bunged to the top slide rail, no problems at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great minds think alike.

This is my version of the Magnovox that I did last April:










I have only rotated the LCD back into the shelf area for transit and haved pulled the tt over 3000 miles in this confiquration.

Dan


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

That is a serious TT TV







It has to be 20" or more









Thor


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

If my 15" doesn't do the trick, too bad for those watching.










The following link takes you to the brand we bought 2 years ago for about $300 on sale.

These TV's do not have 12V capabilities but they do work as a computer monitor if needed along with several other nifty abilities.

https://www.ecoby.com/Products/Item.asp?cat...p;pid=TFDVD1570

I can give a hearty referral for these TV's. The 15" fits right into the OB TV box.


----------



## klnks06 (Aug 11, 2006)

Tripphammer,

Very nice job, and this is exactly what I am going to do with my trailer come spring. I like the idea of being able to hook the TV to your laptop, we record programs at home on our Tivo and I sometimes transfer them to my laptop to watch on the plane. With this set up, I can now watch them in the trailer at night. We have been going to some Corp of Engineers lakes recently that are pretty far off the beaten path, so the TV reception is terrible.

Thanks,

Kent


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

klnks06 said:


> Tripphammer,
> 
> we record programs at home on our Tivo and I sometimes transfer them to my laptop to watch on the plane. With this set up, I can now watch them in the trailer at night.


Although I'm curious how you get tivo on a laptop I don't want to figure that one out cause DW would never leave the TT.

But still how do you tivo a show and download it to your laptop, dvd burning (backing up _your personal store bought movies_) is easy but still I haven't figured tivo burning yet. I have a usb port on our DirecTv DVR receiver but they say that's for future use









Bill.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm bummed. I only got the 15" because I didn't think the larger one would fit!


----------



## klnks06 (Aug 11, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> Tripphammer,
> 
> we record programs at home on our Tivo and I sometimes transfer them to my laptop to watch on the plane. With this set up, I can now watch them in the trailer at night.


Although I'm curious how you get tivo on a laptop I don't want to figure that one out cause DW would never leave the TT.

But still how do you tivo a show and download it to your laptop, dvd burning (backing up _your personal store bought movies_) is easy but still I haven't figured tivo burning yet. I have a usb port on our DirecTv DVR receiver but they say that's for future use









Bill.
[/quote]

Bill,
I have 2 TIVO's, and I have installed wireless network adapters on both units. Once they are on the network you can download a program off of TIVO's website called TIVO Desktop, and that allows you to transfer the programs to your computer/laptop to be watched at a later date. I have not burned a DVD with it yet, because I usually don't want them after I watch it on my laptop or TV. Tivo to Go
My wife says that I have a gadget addiction, and she might be correct!
Kent


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

klnks06 said:


> Bill,
> I have 2 TIVO's, and I have installed wireless network adapters on both units. Once they are on the network you can download a program off of TIVO's website called TIVO Desktop, and that allows you to transfer the programs to your computer/laptop to be watched at a later date. I have not burned a DVD with it yet, because I usually don't want them after I watch it on my laptop or TV. Tivo to Go
> My wife says that I have a gadget addiction, and she might be correct!
> Kent


Kent, thanks for the info. I'll have to check that out, I wonder if it's DirectTv DVR compatable?

Bill.


----------

